# How Long After Initial Visit Did You Hear Back?



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi

I may be impatient, in fact I probably am being.  We had our initial visit last Friday and haven't  heard anything yet to say we are OK to go through?  Is this normal or should I be concerned?  Our SW who visited said she only does the initial visits so she needs to type up her notes and hand them to the Adoption Team and we should hear back.

Any advice would be greatfully received.

Our LA is Hertfordshire in case anyone else is going through them.  

Thanks
xxxx


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi hun it will probably be two to three weeks max depending on whether it's an LA or VA. LA takes longer usually. They have to type it then wait till next team meeting to present. Usually the ones who do initial visit specifically deal in those as well as caseloads so the waiting is the hardest part. Distraction is good  xx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi

I waited just a few days to get initial visit report to read and sign and I got a telephone call that afternoon to confirm I was accepted and being put forward for prep course . I'm with a LA.  I think they have all different systems but it won't hurt to chase.  Did the SW give you an indication when you'll hear at the initial home visit?

Hope you hear soon

I'm afraid there seems to be a lot of waiting in the process and then go go go!!

Xx


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, we waited a few days but it was possibly rushed slightly to get us on a prep course. Our initial visit was on a Fri morning & we got a verbal yes over the phone on the Tue but it was probably 6-7 working days before we got the written report & confirmation in the post. Good luck


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

They tend to have a set system for these things but each agencies system is their own  

We heard the next day but only by luck. We had a visit on a Monday night and they happened to do their team meet and review on Tuesday Morning the SW put us forward then and they agreed that we should be accepted. Our agency (touch wood) have been very efficient which is a big part of why we chose them. 

We also liked the fact that she said at the end of the visit that we should hear the next day and that she would be presenting us to her colleagues and management with her recommendation that we were accepted. We liked the open honest approach they had rather than power luring others can. 

Really hope you hear soon. But remember you can have an initial screening interview with as many agencies as you like. So if you feel they are dragging their heels don't be afraid to talk to others. Also don't be afraid to ring and ask when they will contact you it's not unreasonable to expect clear dead lines from SW's. (Although it is fairly  nerve wracking to ask.)


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi, im in the same boat as well. We had our visit then reiceved emails and social worker said that we should of expected a phone call yesterday afternoon but we never got one. It is fustrating , and my head is all over the place, i have everything crossed for us all xxxx


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

The VA we went with took a few days and the LA took over 4 weeks.


----------



## jka (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Loopylou

My experience was the same as Pauliboo...VA for us, was a lot more quicker than LA. I would chase it up with a phone call next week if I were in your place...

xx


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Great, thanks Ladies. That is really helpful. I will give it till Wednesday.

Claudia662 - hope you receive your phone call soon.  

Xxxxx


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks Loopylou i sent them an email and there had been some confusion between social worker and her manager however we have got onto stage one   have you heard anything since xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Brilliant news Claudia x x


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks DIY Diva  me and dp are ready to hit the road down into adoption land lol


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

No news from me yet, but then DP said yesterday he hasn't got enough holiday to do prep course this year so we will need to wait until January so I guess there is little point in me chasing SW for response...I guess a couple of months isn't going to hurt.

Let me know when you get onto the next stage and what it involves Claudia662?

xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Lou hopefully 2014 will be your year and you'll have everything done before it's over. x x x


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi DIY Diva, Thanks. I can see from your thread things seem to be moving for you. Are you now waiting a match?

I did chase, my lack of patience got the better of me  . The Manager is on holiday for 2 weeks so we won't hear for a while. Glad I know, means I don't have to nearly break my neck running when our phone goes for a few weeks... .

Xxx


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks LoopyLou , have you checked your emails? I wondered why me and DP had never heard of anything but when i checked my email I had one. Its worth a shot. Fingers crossed for you both too.

Ill keep you up to date when i hear more xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

We have been really lucky so far things have moved really smooth and quick for us just keep waiting for something to go wrong as it always does in our life.  Our sw is coming out Friday to discuss two possible links we are looking at.  There's some complications to consider so need to read cpr's and think it all through.  

I am glad you have rung otherwise you are constantly on edge wondering.  It's much better to have a time scale.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Loopylou41 said:


> No news from me yet, but then DP said yesterday he hasn't got enough holiday to do prep course this year so we will need to wait until January so I guess there is little point in me chasing SW for response...I guess a couple of months isn't going to hurt.
> 
> Let me know when you get onto the next stage and what it involves Claudia662?
> 
> xxxx


Can your DP not get Special Leave under the circumstances? It's equivalent to having time off when your partner is pregnant and going to appointments/scans.

DP's employers should have a policy on Adoption if the company has more than 250 employees. It's worth a shot!


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

I work for the Home Office & no policy for adoption at all until you are matched. Shocking really. Think they have more than 250 employees


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey just wanted to say got medical and CRB forms to fill in and send off. Now i know this is real and we are definatley excited. I always feel though with being happy something will crop up . But positive thinking is helping lots too, on the road to motherhood here i come xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

So pleased unfortunately the fear of disaster doesn't go I am afraid.  Just think it's the result of all we have been through x x


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

I am just trying to be positive and take it all in, agency has sent us the medical forms and CRBS , they have also contacted 2 of our referees already. It seems to be coming on so quickly   and it just feels right. How did anyone else feel their process went ?


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, phone call today from SW, we can proceed. References will be sent out at the end of next week including to my daughter's school. We need to arrange medicals. We cannot proceed to stage 2 till after our garage conversion which will be in the new year. So, no hurry for prep training. Earliest course with vacancies is 12 th Dec but due to no holidays left we will go on January one.

I was feeling quite happy but then started reading a few threaded about links falling through and competition for children -really! I thought there were 4000+ children waiting for homes, can SW really treat people so badly to have them perform like circus dogs.

That isn't us. We said at initial interview we are not going to pretend to be something we are not. We are told we are very good parents to our daughter and know we can offer a loving home to a child. SW at initial interview advised us to be really strong as SW may try to match us with inappropriate children and we have to say no. She was really nice and I felt reassured. 

We have American friends who spent a year going through this process. They said it was so difficult, went back to the U.S and adopted 2 boys within months. Said procedures over here are so stressful. 

Is anyone else worried about this? Once approved can you choose any agency to go with who don't match more than one couple with as child? 

Thanks. Very new to this 'adoption world'

Xxxx

Xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Once aapproved you go on local and national registers and can be seen by all sw in the country.  How you choose to go forward is up to you.  You can tell your sw that you don't want any child's profile brought to you unless their sw is interested only in you - however it will massively reduce choice and increase waiting.  

The most desirable children are in high demand ie healthy developmentally normal under 18 months.  So if that's what you want you may well have to deal with competition because their sw will have a large choice of strong applicants.  If you are happy with siblings or slightly older children then you can probably call the shots more.  Hope that makes sense. 

Massive congratulations on getting your time scales for the next stage x x x


----------

